# التصميم المعدني



## silverfox (17 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
الأخوة الأعزاء
لاحظت منذ فترة أن كثيرا من الأخوة لهم أسئلة كثيرة عن التصميم المعدني، وأنا بالفعل حاولت كثيراً أن أجد المصادر للتعلم، وكان الأمر متعب جدا.
والآن انا لم أصل للمرحلة التي أستطيع القول فيها أنني اصبحت مصمم معدنية.. وأتوقع أن كثيراً من الزملاء يعانون نفس المشكلة.
ولذلك أحب أن اقدم اقتراحا لعمل ورشة عمل لتعلم التصميم المعدني والتحقيق للعناصر والعقد على أكثر من برنامج
حيث أنه يوجد موقع متخصص في الرسم يقوم بعمل ورش تعليمية لبرامج الرسم ومن هنا خطرت لي هذه الفكرة
لماذا لا يكون لدينا ورشة عمل لتعليم التصميم المعدني على برامج Staad, Etabs, Prokon وغيرها وخصوصاً أن هذه البرامج منتشرة وتقريباً أغلب الزملاء يعرفون التعامل مع هذه البرامج.
ويكون العمل كالتالي:
1- يقدم أحد الزملاء اقتراحاً لتصميم منشأ معين 
2- يتقدم الزملاء بطلب الاشتراك في الورشة خلال فترة معينة ويبدأ بعدها العمل.
3- يقوم جميع المشتركين بالورشة بالعمل معاً كفريق تصميم واحد.
4- ويكون التبادل بالمعلومات والملفات لحين الانتهاء من العمل على الرسائل الخاصة.
5- بعدها يتم نشر الملف مع النوطة النهائية للعمل.
وبهذا يكون جميع المشتركين بالورشة قد استفادوا من بعض.

أرجو من الادارة مناقشة هذا الاقتراح وفي حال القبول يتم نشر اعلان عن بدء الورشة

مع جزيل الشكر لجميع الزملاء


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأنا معك تماماً
أنا نعي منشأ بسيط معدني لكن فعلاً ما درسته لا يؤهلني للتصميم الإقتصادي و الواقعي أبداً
لذلك لو أحد الزملاء العاملين في المجال يشرح و يبسط التصميم للمنشآت المعدنية
يكون جميل جداً وأنا سأنقل روابط لكتابين كويسين
1- كتاب العربي بسيط عن المنشآت المعدنية ....من هنا
2-*وصلات لملفات بي دي إف تشرح تصميم التغطية ببورتال فريمز
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402331...tal_frame.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402328...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402327...3_example.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402333.../04_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43402332...of_column.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/43512585...structure.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512583...onnection.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512582...d_to_M__Q.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512587...orsion_2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/43512586...o_M__N__Q.html
* وهناك كتاب جيد جداً من شركة الزامل سأضع رابطه قريباً بإذن الله
*

*


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يناير 2009)

شرح بخط اليد للتصميم (معدنية)
*Chapter2.pdf

Chapter3.pdf

Chapter4-1.pdf*
*
Chapter4-2.pdf

Chapter5-1.pdf

Chapter5-2.pdf
**
Chapter6.pdf

Chapter7.pdf

Chapter8.pdf* 
*
Chapter9.pdf

Torsional Properties.pdf*


----------



## anass81 (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

وهذا ملف اخر عن التصميم

http://www.4shared.com/file/81182245/62cf277e/SAMPLE_STEEL_BUILDIMG_DESIGN.html


----------



## م.تسنيم (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسين الاعزاء .
اشكر للمهندس silverfox هذا الموضوع الرائع الذي كنت اود طرحه ولكن فكرة الورشة لم تخطر ببالي وانا بصدد تصميم مشروع حديد على برنامج الاستاد ولكن تواجهني صعوبة في تحديد paremeter في تصميم الاستيل كما طريقة تحديد حمل الرياح حسب الكود البريطاني . 
فانا اضم صوتي لصوتك واقترح ان يتم تحديد حمل الرياح حسب الكود البريطاني والكود ASCE ومقارنة النتائج كما استخدام برنامجين الساب والاستاد وايضا مقارنة النتائج ....
مع جزيل الشكر للمساعدة والتعاون


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 يناير 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
دعواتكم كده يا اخونا 
وان شاء الله قريبا
سأكون متخصص معدنية على ملتقانا الغالي


----------



## م.تسنيم (18 يناير 2009)

بالتوفيق واحنا بإنتظارك يا م. ابراهيم


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 يناير 2009)

تسلم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.تسنيم (20 يناير 2009)

متى يتم البدء بالمشروع


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (20 يناير 2009)

ارجو من الاخوان الشرح عن طريق snagit9 فهو يساعد على تسجيل الصوت والصوره لشاشة الكمبيوتر النسخه التجريبيه لشهر بكامل امكاناتها 
بدا اتجاه العالم الان للمنشات المعدنيه بصوره واضحه
اقل كورس فى دفعتنا كان كورس المعدنيه وكنا نصمم بالكود البرطانى فى الدراسه لا العمل ولا اعتقد انه كان كافى 
هناك برنامج متخصص فى المنشات المعدنيه لا اذكر اسمه لكنه فقط منشات معدنيه
واشكر جميع الاعضاء بمشاركاتهم القيمه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذه كتب بالكود البريطاني bs5950
------------------------------------------------------------------------
bs 5950 Part 1 To 9
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804455-11-post.html

LOADING FOR BUILDING (BS 6399 All OF ITS PARTS(
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/804519-18-post.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Structural Steelwork, Third Edition: Design to Limit State Theory
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40103.html

Structural Steelwork: Analysis and Design : By S. S. Ray
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78662.html

Structural Steelwork: Design to Limit State Theory
second edition
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40103.html

Steel Structures Practical design studies
http://rapidshare.com/files/149259831/0419179305.zip



Design of Structural Steelwork
By P.R. Knowles
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103336.html

Limit States Design of Structural Steelwork
By D. Nethercot
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98620.html

Steel Detailers' Manual
By Alan Hayward, Frank Weare, A. C. Oakhill
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91029.html

Steel Structures: Design and Behavior (4th Edition)
By Charles G. Salmon, John E. Johnson
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78505.html

Steel Designers' Manual
By Steel Construction Institute Staff
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63746.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا موضوع يتناول حمولات الرياح للأستاذ م . أبو بكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10907.html

وهذا رابط عن الأحمال وما يتعلق بها
http://mohandes.net/eng/lds/


----------



## مرادعبدالله (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع الهائل


----------



## محمود مهران (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nailnabil (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا ياباششششششششششششششششششششاا


----------



## مسلم (3 يونيو 2009)

و الله الواحد مش عارف يشكر مين و الا مين 

فعلا مجهود رائع من كل الأعضاء 
إنتظروا مشاركتي قريبا  حلوة حتة التشويق و الإثارة دي


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل ومشكور على الفكرة الرائعة التى طالما تمنيت ان تنفذ
وللمشاركة الفعالة 
انا اقترح البدئ فى تصميم truss على ان يكون متماثل كمشروع مبدئى بسيط فى البداية
وانا جاهز انا اكون اول المشتركين فى الورشة عن البدئ فى الاعلان عنها 
وارجو من السادة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع بل والمشاركة فى ان يكون على اكمل وجه طبعا بتوجيهاتهم فهم من زوى الخبرة وباجراء تسهيلات لاعضء الورشه على المنتدى فهم مشرفين 
واتمنى من الله ان يكون الموضوع للتنفيذ واتمنى من المشرفين التثبيت 
وليس عندى مانع فى تغيير المنشا المصمم ليكون فريم او......
ولكنى درست الجمالون لذلك احب ان نبدئ به
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng abdallah (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مهندس بشر


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 يونيو 2009)

يسعدنى انا اكون اول المشاركين فى الورشه ومرحبا بالموضوع الفعال
ورجاء من الله ان يتمه على خير
ونطلب من السادة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع فانه فكرة ممتازة جدا وهامه
واقترح البدئ بتصميم جمالون متماثل كمشروع خفيف فى البداية ثتم جمالونات غير متماثلة وبكابولى ثم الفيريمات 
واكرر طلبى للسادة المشرفين بثبيت الموضوع 
والا يبخلوا علينا بتوجيهاتهم فهم زوى خبرة كبيرة
ونرجو ان يتم عمل بعض التسهيلات لاعضاء الورشة التى تساعدهم على انجاز الاعمال بسرعة 
والله ولى التوفيق 
لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 يونيو 2009)

يسعدنى انا اكون اول المشاركين فى الورشة ونرجو التثبيت للموضوع واقترح البدئ بتصميم جمالون متماثل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (3 يونيو 2009)

هل الموضوع قيد الدراسة من المشرفين ام انه اغلق ام ان الاعضاء غير متحفزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نرجو سرعة البدئ فى الورشة وشكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> هل الموضوع قيد الدراسة من المشرفين ام انه اغلق ام ان الاعضاء غير متحفزة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نرجو سرعة البدئ فى الورشة وشكرا



السلام عليكم
أستبشر فيك الخير لحرصك وحماسك
حدد الطريقة والفترة المتوقعة وأفضل أن تنشأ لذلك موضوع منفصل حتى يراه الجميع ويتم تبادل الاراء حول ذلك ومن ثم يتم تحديد الموعد...
أؤكد لك نيابة عن الجميع أننا ننتظر مثل هذه الورش لفائدتها


----------



## anass81 (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

كما قال الاخ خالد , بإمكانكم البدء في موضوع جديد , وسوف يتم تثبيته بعد الاطلاع على مدى النقاش والمشاركات التي تتم فيه

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عاشق السهر (7 يونيو 2009)

اخواني ياريت تنزلوا المشاركات في ملفات مرفقه لان الرابيدوالفورشير لايعمل عندنا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

متى ستك العمل فى الورشة فالموضوع جميل جدا وانا متحفذ له
واقترح البدئ بتصميم جمالون متماثل ببحر 24 متر وعل مسافاات 6 متر وان يكون عرض الباكية الواحده 2 متر والميل 1 الى 10
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محمد دهشورى (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الفكرة الرائعة 
وانا اعلن ان ان اكون لى الشرف باول اشتراك فى الورشة 
واقترح
البدئ فى تصميم جمالون ببحر 24 متر وعلى مسافات متكررة 6 متر والميل 1 لكل 10 متر وعرض الباكية 2 متر 
وشكرااااااا


----------



## محمد 977 (7 يونيو 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع*

ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع 
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع 

ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع
ألف ألف ألف شكر من صميم القلب لكل المجهودات و التميز و الإبداع


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (7 يونيو 2009)

اقترح على الاخوة في استعمال البرنامج الاصلي ل steel وهو autodesk robot structural وهو اصلا طرح في السوق اول مرة للتصميم في steel وله مكتبة ضخمة جدا في سرعة التصميم حسب كل الكودات وسهل الاسثعمال و هو افضل بكثير من STAAD PRO او PROKON او SAP 2000 اما لمن اراد ان يعرف التعلم عليه فله WWW.robotoffice.com يجد ما يحتاجه
اما في ما يخص wind load فان الكود البريطاني ضواربه مرتفعة(20% زيادة مقارنة بالكود الفرنسي) مما يزيد كثيرا في التكلفة اما الكود الفرنسي فهو اكثر تقنية بحيث يعطيك اقل كلفة قدر الامكان
الفقرات 221 فما فوق تعطي فكرة عن wind load بقطع النظر عن البلد


----------



## AMANI FATHI (7 يونيو 2009)

Dيا جماعة والنبى بلاش اللغة الفرنسية


----------



## احمد الديب (7 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور فكرة ممتازة


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (19 يونيو 2009)

والله يا اخوان لا اعرف كيف اشكركم .....فجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
ارجوا اذا كان بحوزة احد الزملاء خطوات التصميم (البروسيجرز)عن الاعمدة وباقي الاجزاء كما في المحاضرات
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (23 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بجهودكم وفقكم الله


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بجهودكم القيمة


----------



## ايكوسان (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريت يا جماعة والله يجزيكم الخير .


----------



## civil_gehad (22 يوليو 2009)

ولله يا جماعه انتوا بجد اعضاء زى العسل 
بجد انتوا حاجه تشرف 
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mdsayed (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sallam1998 (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## المهندس1400 (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (1 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأأيادي 
و بلا جدال


----------



## hassanaki (2 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## احمدعلاء (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سيف سلومي (25 مارس 2010)

In-plane Stability of Portal Frames to BS 5950-1:2000 شباب محتاج الهمه اريد هذا الكتاب مع الشكر للاخوان


----------



## hassanaki (4 أبريل 2010)

*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك* *عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة* *حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر* *منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل* *اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى* *الجنان**
**أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا* *يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لك* *جماليوسف .ومال* *قارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول* *الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ازيك مهندس اسلام على اتمن تكون بخير هناك بعض المحاضرات اللى حضرتك نزلتها فى الموضوع دة اسمها محاضرات بخط اليد مكن حضرك تعيد تنزيلها لانها لا تفتح معى وكلما فتحتها او كليك عليها بتفتح صفحة المنتدى العام اتمنى ان حضرتك تنزلها تانى


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (9 أبريل 2010)

اصدقائى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
حد يساعدنى فى حصر كميات الاعمال المعدنية او المنشات المعدنية
او مساعدتكم فى اسرع وقت


----------



## شاهندة سمير (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر و تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووور على التميز


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## م.عبدالعزيز محمد (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا شي جدا مفيد


----------



## Eng.Mg (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكؤا


----------

